# Old skin



## Orbit (Oct 26, 2003)

Does anybody else here also like the skin better? because i do i just think it seemed much happier with the colours and all 

(this one is alrite but i want the old one back)
im not trying to sound grumpy just my oppinion


----------



## ScottW (Oct 26, 2003)

Wise_Monk said:
			
		

> Does anybody else here also like the skin better? because i do i just think it seemed much happier with the colours and all
> 
> (this one is alrite but i want the old one back)
> im not trying to sound grumpy just my oppinion



No reason to discuss what won't happen. The past is the past. We can always improve, but we won't be looking back.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 26, 2003)

Also, since we upgraded VB versions, that old theme won't even work, will it?


----------



## Arden (Oct 27, 2003)

Probably not.

I mostly like the new look, but I think it's starting to eat at me.  It needs to be brighter, without all the dark blue and black, I think.


----------



## Orbit (Oct 28, 2003)

I agree with arden


----------



## edX (Oct 29, 2003)

it likely won't get 'bright'. i have expressed the need for subdued colors to scott on numerous occassions. bright colors are fun for a minute and hurt the eyes over an extened period of time. i think he did a great job on this one. it feels very panther, just as the beige one felt very jaguar. not the look of them, but the feel. 

as for old styles working, they could be made to, but it would be alot of work for scott to recode their templates. it's not worth it.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 29, 2003)

Brighter? If I turn my monitor one shade darker it's plain black. Umh, I may try blacklight ...


----------



## Arden (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm not talking bright like the Las Vegas Strip, but brighter as in by luminance... not looking like a nasty shiner.

If enough people agreed to this, Scott could let some of _us_ work on a new theme.  I've expressed interest in doing this before, as you may remember...


----------



## edX (Oct 29, 2003)

arden, maybe you should turn the brightness of your moniter up a bit. because it looks great on mine. nice neutral grays to contrast text with no eye strain. they are hardly dark. i could send you to some sites that are dark. this one is just right as far as readability and lack of glare. 

just curious arden - do you always try to win friends and influence people by criticizing them and arguing with them? by offering to redo what they have spent considerable efforts doing? perhaps you should just go do what you want done on your own site and leave scott and staff to do what we do here. i'm still waiting for that disgruntled member to leave and go start the site that makes everyone leave here.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 29, 2003)

> i'm still waiting for that disgruntled member to leave and go start the site that makes everyone leave here.


Uh, you aren't referring to ME, are you?


----------



## mr. k (Oct 29, 2003)

dlloyd - that sounds like androo :^)  He has been trying to start a site!


----------



## Arden (Oct 29, 2003)

Fine, Ed, I'll drop it.  We obviously aren't understanding each other.

BTW, I think that disgruntled member already left, and went by the name of Androo.


----------



## Pengu (Oct 30, 2003)

Now it is entirely possible I'm wrong. But to me, it doesnt seem that arden doesn't appreciate the work Scott and yourself, amongst others have put in, it seems to me he is asking if he can have some instruction on how to make a template HE wants to use. HE wants to build. Where is the harm in having choice?
This to me seems somewhat like the OSX/Appearance Themes thing all over again. Yes, Aqua is very nice, both in "Aqua" and in "Grey". But what's wrong with having the OPTION for a few more themes? It doesnt hurt. how big is a theme template for vB? a few K?

I dont want to seem like I dont appreciate what you guys have done. I do, but I think you're going a bit hard on arden.

As for Androo leaving. The way you say


> i'm still waiting for that disgruntled member to leave and go start the site that makes everyone leave here.


makes you seem a bit "we're better than you, and no one else can do what we do".

The truth is, there ARE other forums out there, some of them are also focused mainly on Macs. That doesnt mean you have to pick your allegiances with one and condemn all others to hell or microsoft (whichever you find first).


----------



## edX (Oct 30, 2003)

> _dlloyd said_
> Uh, you aren't referring to ME, are you?




lol - that was a generic 'disgruntled member'. i wasn't referring to anyone in particular. 

pengu - when hacks and features are added, scott has to to add them to each style. ever notice that some things worked on one style and not on another in the past? having one style keeps it simple and allows for reasonable amount of time to maintain and fine tune. it was just too much for scott to continually be working out the bugs in multiple templates. so, while arden might have the time and energy necessary to complete a personally satisfying theme, he wouldn't have the resources to keep it up to date with the site. scott would have to do that and he just doesn't have the time to do that right now. understand?


----------



## Arden (Oct 30, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I completely appreciate the work that Scott has put into this site, especially learning vB 3 and migrating the vB 2.3 data to vB 3.  But I don't particularly like the black & dark blue elements quite so much, like between posts... I think these could be made lighter to greatly improve the look of the site.


----------



## edX (Oct 30, 2003)

and i'm so tired of light or average blue that i would puke if i had to look at it. i like the dark blue. of course, i still like the beige theme the best. but i'm not going to go on and on about how scott should spend all his extra time satisfying me. i think he did a great job with this one. let's use it and appreciate it for what it is. so far it's 2 admins to 1 contributing member as far as i can tell. line up a slew of contributing members in the contributors forum with this request and maybe someone will listen closer. frankly, i think most people appreciate that scott made this change and aren't really inclined to be that picky about it.


----------



## Arden (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm not that picky about it, I'm just giving my opinion and looking for feedback.  If Scott can't or doesn't want to work on this, then that's fine, I just wanted to put my opinion out there.  I still like the new Macosx.com, even with the bugs that need to be worked out of vB 3.


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2003)

I think this site looks great now, Great improvement and I Love this new theme. Very easy on the eyes. Anyone having problem seeing things here, get out of the closet. 

Good work Scott.


----------



## fryke (Oct 30, 2003)

I think the new theme is a great one. I really didn't like the old 'New Blue' and went with beige. This seems to be a lot like what I'd have done for macosx.com, had I been the designer of the new theme. Of course there were choices where I'd have opted differently. The daaaaark bars between posts: I agree, arden, I'd get rid of them. The too-blue buttons look too windowsy to me, too. But these are small things. The different shades of grey are just what I love.


----------

